# Brown spotting with twins 10w4d



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Hiya 

I am 10w4d with twins and have been spotting on and off since about week 6. I had my first scan at 8 weeks and an emergency scan last week at 9w4d due to a small show of red blood and quite a lot of brown discharge, and all was well with both babies. They thought that the pessaries i was using were irritating my cervix, and couldnt see any other explanation for the discharge. Since then i have been using the, ahem, back door  and for 3 days i had normal coloured discharge and thought id cracked it. However, yesterday i had brown spotting (and up til now my brown has been dischargey) and still have some when i wipe today (sorry for TMI). Yesterday evening i also had some cramping. Not severe cramping, but enough for me to think i might take a paracetomal (even though i didnt).

I know its much more common with twins to get some bleeding and pains etc, and i also know that now, between 10 and 12 weeks they should be more than doubling in size so are growing more than they have ever grown before, but i just cant help but worry. Im reluctant to go for a scan as they cant do anything if i am miscarrying and i only had one last week so feel a bit silly.

Im still being and feeling sick and do still feel pg. I also have pelvic girdle pain, although this has got a bit better in the last few days - which is adding to my worries that the pregnancy hormones are going down.

I just wondered if you could give me some advice and/or reassurance as although i know it is very common, i dont like it!  Am i being silly?! 

Thank you!

Sparkles xx*


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

of course you're not being silly. Although bleeding in early pregnancy isn't 'normal' it is common and many ladies go on to have full term pregnancies.

As for the pains, they are common too, your body is streching to accomodate a growing uterus. Take things easy. You are bound to worry, but if there is more bleeding, contact your GP who may organise an appointment at the early pregnancy assessment unit.

Take care x


----------

